# Megastar .45



## Easy45 (Jan 17, 2013)

My Megastar .45 jams using American Bullet .45 Auto 250 GR TMJ Target Pistol ammo. It jams when the expended round fails to fully extract and jams the next round from entering the chamber. Any answers on the probable cause?


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Wow, it's been a long time since I heard about a Megastar. How long have you owned it ? Have you had trouble with that load before, or did it start acting up with the 250 gr ? I've never heard of anyone using that heavy a bullet in a semi-auto pistol. Could be too heavy or too long. What is the overall length of the round ? You may also need to replace the extractor spring. I'm not that knowledgeable on the Megastar, but that's what I'm thinking. Can you post some photos ? Would love to see a fairly rare pistol.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Are you experienced at pistol shooting?
The problem you describe is usually the result of holding the gun too loosely, either in loose hands, or with relaxed arms, or both.
Semi-auto pistols need all of the energy generated by recoil, in order to operate properly. If your hands and arms are absorbing some recoil, the gun will jam exactly as you describe.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Are you experienced at pistol shooting?
> The problem you describe is usually the result of holding the gun too loosely, either in loose hands, or with relaxed arms, or both.
> Semi-auto pistols need all of the energy generated by recoil, in order to operate properly. If your hands and arms are absorbing some recoil, the gun will jam exactly as you describe.


Aw come on.......just say it!

He's limp-wristing. :anim_lol:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't know him (her?), so I prefer to be as polite and as non-judgmental as possible.
Besides, the problem might be something else entirely.

Also, I try not to make too many assumptions. It works better to begin with a question, and then to wait for the answer.


----------

